
Stack Overflow TOS – prohibited for users to scrape dev profiles to spam them - 56k
https://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/277369/a-terms-of-service-update-restricting-companies-that-scrape-your-profile-informa
======
altotrees
This is really good news, assuming the TOS are enforced strongly. I also
appreciate the fact that they were open about concerns with these spammers
competing directly with their Jobs service. That was the first thing I thought
about.

